# metal furs?



## hunter-x (Jan 22, 2010)

anyone who plays metal?


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 22, 2010)

Play metal: no. 
Enjoy metal: Yes

Also see:This thread


----------



## Magikian (Jan 22, 2010)

I sing, I don't play.


But yeah, I sing metal, still training my voice to scream without my voice going soft afterwards.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 22, 2010)

I sing in an Indi rock band :V


----------



## Magikian (Jan 22, 2010)

you are a disgrace to metal get out


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 22, 2010)

Magikian said:


> you are a disgrace to metal get out


 I have wide musical tastes :V


----------



## Icestorm (Jan 25, 2010)

Yes, I play drums, do backing vocals and write songs for my Progressive Metal band Sonisphere.. 

Here's some of my favorite bands/artists from the more recent years. I warn, this is a fairly loooooooooong list here... my taste in metal is very very diverse, this is only naming a few bands, I could go on for hours on this subject. 

Shadows Fall    
Warrel Dane
Nevermore    
DevilDriver    
Divine Heresy    
Trivium
Killswitch Engage    
Alter Bridge    
All That Remains     
Disturbed        
Dream Theater    
Transatlantic    
John Petrucci
Staind    
Iron Maiden        
Jeff Loomis
Alice in Chains    
Rush
Leverage
Metallica     
In Flames    
Slayer
Breaking Benjamin     
Protest the Hero    
Darkest Hour    
Underoath    
Megadeth    
Machine Head    
Lamb of God    
Atreyu    
Between the Buried and Me
Liquid Tension Experiment    
Porcupine Tree
Sanctuary


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 25, 2010)

Icestorm said:


> Yes, I play drums, do backing vocals and write songs for my Progressive Metal band Sonisphere..
> 
> Here's some of my favorite bands/artists from the more recent years. I warn, this is a fairly loooooooooong list here... my taste in metal is very very diverse, this is only naming a few bands, I could go on for hours on this subject.
> 
> ...



thats a pretty nice list you got there, though dont be surprised if some of the metal extremists/elitists here belittle you for some of whats on it.
i bolded my favorites from it.

also, you got a myspace page for your band?
post linkage if you do.


----------



## Bando (Jan 25, 2010)

Sorry, I'm made of thallium so I'm a transition metal fur :V

I do like metal, though. Mostly listen to my friend's immense collection, so I have no idea about what artists I like.


----------



## Icestorm (Jan 25, 2010)

We should have a few instrumental tracks online soon, we just hired a new guitarist so we are still getting that all sorted out currently, so the album's recording has been put on hold for a little bit while we get this guy settled in...


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 25, 2010)

Icestorm said:


> We should have a few instrumental tracks online soon, we just hired a new guitarist so we are still getting that all sorted out currently, so the album's recording has been put on hold for a little bit while we get this guy settled in...



i know exactly how that goes.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 25, 2010)

I can do that whole death metal thang on my drums, but I much prefer listening to it. 

Also:
(obligatory)
Some of the bands you listed are not metal :v


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 25, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> (obligatory)
> Some of the bands you listed are not metal :v



i had a feeling you would be the one to say this ;p


----------



## Icestorm (Jan 25, 2010)

I know, most of the non metal ones are Progressive Rock bands, I like to band the 2 together because I consider all of these bands influences of mine, and it asked if I played metal, I do, but I figured, "what the hell, I'll list my influences too" you know... lol


----------



## Icestorm (Jan 25, 2010)

also, double post I know, but I forgot to mention that I should have some of my newer lyrics up soon in my gallery on here. so keep lookout for those very soon. perhaps today sometime even... maybe even right now.. if the submission function decides to behave for me tonight. lol


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 25, 2010)

Icestorm said:


> Protest the Hero



Woo!


----------



## Icestorm (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeah they are a very cool and TIGHT sounding little group, very underground but very fuckin' original and different from the usually metal bands that are out there. awesome stuff.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 25, 2010)

Rediculously hardcore and in my opinion contains much more talent than anything out there. It's not as easy as it sounds making a heavy song with a positive melody. Every part of that band is amazing. Odds you'll get all that talent in one place: 1/100.


----------



## Icestorm (Jan 25, 2010)

No definitely not, tis one of the main reasons I appriecate their work so much, Metal in general is a tough style of music in general to make sound upbeat and postive while remaining edgy and heavy at the same time, these guys do it all in one sound. Absolutely brilliant band indeed!


----------



## Icestorm (Jan 25, 2010)

Alright I have 2 new song lyrics up in my gallery now, all opinions are welcome!


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jan 25, 2010)

I play bass and rhythm guitar, but not in a band... could probably do backup vocals, both clean and growly (not a word).


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 25, 2010)

Bass-off? Right here and now?! Post a YouTube video and I'll post a YouTube video. Thar.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jan 25, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Bass-off? Right here and now?! Post a YouTube video and I'll post a YouTube video. Thar.



Please tell me I'm not the only one here who said anything about playing the bass... *checks* 
Shit... I decline...


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 25, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Bass-off? Right here and now?! Post a YouTube video and I'll post a YouTube video. Thar.



if you cant sweep i win by default ;p

well, i dont have a webcam or video camera(or even a bass anymore x.x), so i guess you technically win by default.

damn you technicalities.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 25, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> if you cant sweep i win by default ;p
> 
> well, i dont have a webcam or video camera(or even a bass anymore x.x), so i guess you technically win by default.
> 
> damn you technicalities.



You bet. I'll upload a vid just for the heck of it.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 25, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> You bet. I'll upload a vid just for the heck of it.



awesome.

full 4 string sweeps?(or 5 if you play a 5 string)


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 25, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> awesome.
> 
> full 4 string sweeps?(or 5 if you play a 5 string)



I'm getting a 6 string, but I have a Pete Wentz signature 4-string squire.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 25, 2010)

That Baby!


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 25, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> I have a Pete Wentz signature 4-string squire.



im sorry ;p

go with LTD dude, those are some of the best basses out there(also, 'affordable')


edit: at least it looks pretty ;p


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 25, 2010)

I like ESP basses. Bout the same. But I only got the Squire cos it looked cool. The fretboard is too short though and doesn't have a real good bassy sound. I'm lookin at that Nikki Sixx thunderbird. I played around on it at a local music store and it was pretty nice.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 25, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> I like ESP basses. Bout the same. But I only got the Squire cos it looked cool. The fretboard is too short though and doesn't have a real good bassy sound. I'm lookin at that Nikki Sixx thunderbird. I played around on it at a local music store and it was pretty nice.



get this.
you wont be disappointed, i promise =D


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 25, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> get this.
> you wont be disappointed, i promise =D



Sheet! 600 is a damn good price for that!


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 25, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Sheet! 600 is a damn good price for that!



and its 
_fucking._ 
*amazing.*
in every single way.

i haven't actually played the 6 string version though, but ive played the 4 and 5. there really isnt much of a difference, everythings the same, the neck is just wider to accommodate for the extra string(s).
my next bass will be the 4 string in white.


----------

